# New line of possible Large Scale detail products at Michael's craft stores



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

New line of possible Large Scale detail products at Michael's craft stores.










They are simply labeled Miniatures/Miniaturas. These range in scale but look good for 1/20~1//22.5 range. They are relatively inexpensive. I'm planning to repaint the bananas as chilis


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. They look promising.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Just idle curiosity... what is that big red and cream thing on the left?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper Vaporo said:


> Just idle curiosity... what is that big red and cream thing on the left?


Doghouse, even has a little dog


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like these are by Sparrow Innovations. Here's a complete list:

http://sparrowinnovations.com/products/sparrow-innovations-miniatures/

We have similar dolls-house miniatures here in the UK, some items do turn out to be quite useful for our Large Scale models!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That's them, like I said lots of stuff, some better than others.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice tip Vic, thanks. Reminds me of the semi-G-scale wooden barrels & drums that Lowes sells, for some mysterious reason.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Hanven't been to Micheals ever since they quit delivering their weekly flyer to this area of the city so no occassional 50% off coupon so no interest to drop by ...as we did stockpile a few cans of the Krylon uv 'protectant'....


"...semi-G-scale wooden barrels & drums that Lowes sells, for some mysterious reason..."
Do they sell dept56 or cheaper equivalent during the christmas season ? That is the reason ! 

Or they heard a lot of dollhouse enthusiasts browse the lanes, like we do looking for usable products 

doug c


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

At my local Lowe's today, there is a whole bunch of buildings and things, including a group of skaters moving around an ice pond. I didn't spend time to try to figure out how - perhaps magnets moving under the surface. Lots of people, but probably too expensive to buy for the people alone - around 70, 80 bucks for each unit, with maybe half a dozen people each. The people looked just a bit small/short for my 1:29 RR (also a bit "wrong" for my summertime activities), but possibly okay if they're set back a bit.

JackM

In the Holiday decorations section.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Just to clarify, the barrels & drums are a regularly stocked item, at least at my Lowes. In the hardware aisle, in one of the misc. stuff drawers. I think it's funny, because they seem so out of place.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Cliff - Thanks for that tip. I'll be off to Lowe's again today. (I am blessed with a Lowe's just two miles away from home.) One can never have enough barrels and drums.

JackM


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Jack. Just a BTW, I'm in Orlando for a trade show, and had to go to Lowes for some cleaning stuff. And just for fun, I looked in the hardware aisle, and there were the same barrels and drums in one of three drawers labeled something like hobby and wood crap. Their cousins were wheels and smokestacks a la classic wooden toy trains and pinewood derby parts.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

At the risk of sounding like the Boy Scout pledge, a Good Modeler keeps an open mind for things that aren't meant for our railroads but would be very useful (and save us money, too!).

JackM


----------

